# How to use an External TV Tuner along with CPU?



## ray|raven (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi guys,
I have an external tv tuner card(Tech-Com Make), 
it connects directly to the Monitor.
I need to know how to connect it via the CPU , so i can alternate between the CPU and TV at ease.

Thanx,
ray


----------



## satyamy (Jan 17, 2008)

my frnd also has the same

their must be 1 Cable(wire) with it
1st 
one end of wire connect to CPU and other to TV Tuner than
2nd
Monitors Serial Cable connect to TV tuner

When u switch On TV Tuner Card
TV will display on Monitor
and when u switch off it will become PC again

also u dont need to On the PC for watching TV

and also u can do
on the PC 
make something working like - download anything or make a Virus scan 
and 
on the TV tuner
TV will start on Monitor and you PC will do its work in Background


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 17, 2008)

Sweet,Thanx for the swift reply.
Will try it out and let you know how it goes.

Regards,
ray


----------

